# Notes On Construction Project Management



## eng abdallah (9 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

هذه محاضرات بوربوينت

في

إدارة مشروعات التشييد

Construction Project Management

للدكتور أحمد اليماني

جامعة الزقازيق

بالمرفقات

INTRODUCTION

TENDERING
 
يتبع ....

​


----------



## eng abdallah (9 نوفمبر 2010)

estimating

contracting​


----------



## eng4islam (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## eng abdallah (9 نوفمبر 2010)

و جزاكم خير الجزاء أخي الكريم


----------



## faiqmohmed (11 نوفمبر 2010)

نتمنى المزيد وجهود مشكور عليها


----------



## tucd2k42 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## eng abdallah (11 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراً لكم و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 ديسمبر 2010)

_*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس عبد الله ... ومع مزيد من التقدم
*_


----------



## sh2awaa (30 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## يسرى191 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

ممتاز و رائع مجهودك القيم اخينا العزيز بارك الله فيك و لك 
و الف الف شكر على مساهمتك الأكثر من ممتازة


----------



## safys (30 ديسمبر 2010)

ممتاز جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/ عصام قاسم (3 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Jamal (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## saryadel (3 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم

و الله لو ممكن رقم الدكتور أحمد علي الخاص

أو الإيميل يبقي جزاك الله خير


----------



## haytham baraka (23 أغسطس 2011)

[email protected]
دا ايميل الدكتور احمد اليماني


----------



## tucd2k42 (24 أغسطس 2011)

Thanks alot


----------



## abosalah1 (24 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## yshaheen (27 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ملفات مفيده


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (3 نوفمبر 2011)

نرجو من المهندس / عبدالله إستكمال الدروس
وشكراً على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## medo81x (4 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## shz1981n (5 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا....


----------

